# goose decoys



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Looking at upgrading my decoys. Which do you prefer/recommend Avian X or Final Approach full body/shells. Also anyone use Real Geese pro 2 silouettes? how do you like them. Thanks Jim


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Jim- I use mainly Avery's and for the most part have had good success with those. I bought a half dz final approaches this past year, but left them at home on most hunts because of them being so much heavier. I have to typically pack everything in so I'm looking go as light as I can, thus I run mainly the FFD lessers. I can carry in 2 dozen at a time and not have a heart attack. I've been watching the threads on the Avians and they had all sorts of problems last year from bad connections to them being out of balance and constantly tipping over. I understand that they're making changes to them, so perhaps those problems will go away with round 2, but personally I'm waiting. If I had a trailer, I'd go Bigfoots. They look good and just take a beating. Avery is coming out with a new line of geese decoys this year, so I'm also waiting to see how those hold up as the prototype pixs have looked great.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a mix of bigfoots,dakotas,hardcores,real geese. 20 dozen in total.When I need numbers they all go out.When I don`t the ffd dakotas go out.Snowy days I stick with RG.Hardcore will be coming out with some new stuff this year that has me excited. Jim


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't own any RG's but will buy some this year. We hunted w/another group this past Fall and they had about 2 dz that we mixed in w/the main spread. I thought they looked great and they added nicely to the spread. Plus you can't beat the weight and ease in packing up and packing in.


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Stay away from the avian x..... they are junk, and need revamped. Avery has new line coming this year, that looks great. Real geese pro series II are hands down the best silo out there..... That being said, I run bigfoot and avery, and I am looking forward to there new release this year. Supposedly, they are sized more to a lesser, which will help with portability, and the pics I have seen look amazing.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Stick with Avery's goose decoys. They're the way to go for Canada geese and specks. Make sure you get the flocked decoys...yes it makes a big difference.


----------



## Hurricane Retrievers (Dec 1, 2005)

I have had over the years many different type of goose decoys. If room is the problem I wuld suggest "Real Geese Pro II" sil's. They take alot less room easy to transport in and out of the field and stack well in the bed of the truck. If you have access to a trailer and can drive out into the fields then Iwould suggest full bodies. I have had many of these and the best that seemed to hold up for me is the new "Dakota Extreme's they come with a storage bag and keep the decoys protected when not in use. I would suggest setting up a few Big foot Dakota's and some others if you have friends which have some different types so you can look at them in the field and pick the ones you really like! After all this is an investment your looking at a few grand by the time you buy a rig or setup.


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Greenhead Smacker said:


> Stick with Avery's goose decoys. They're the way to go for Canada geese and specks. Make sure you get the flocked decoys...yes it makes a big difference.


You know your from the south when you use flocked decoys.......LOL Bring them up here, and you'll throw them in the trash after two Dec- Jan hunts......lol We use them early season, but for the most part, we run painted.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*I like my Dave Smith Decoys and have had good luck with them. 

Aaron*


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *I like my Dave Smith Decoys and have had good luck with them.
> 
> Aaron*


I like your DSD's too!!!! Wish I had a wallet deep enough for em....... thats all I'd have.......


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

troy schwab said:


> You know your from the south when you use flocked decoys.......LOL Bring them up here, and you'll throw them in the trash after two Dec- Jan hunts......lol We use them early season, but for the most part, we run painted.


Why do y'all run painted? I know those big geese aren't the brightest, but those non flocked decoys really have a shine to them in the sun...especially on frosty/snow morning.

Yes I'm from Texas, but I hunt in Saskatchewan Sept-Oct and Arkansas Nov-March.

Y'all have problems with the flocking coming off in the extreme cold temps?


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *I like my Dave Smith Decoys and have had good luck with them.
> 
> Aaron*


Their specks are SWEET!

Buy me a few doz would you?


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Greenhead Smacker said:


> Why do y'all run painted? I know those big geese aren't the brightest, but those non flocked decoys really have a shine to them in the sun...especially on frosty/snow morning.
> 
> Yes I'm from Texas, but I hunt in Saskatchewan Sept-Oct and Arkansas Nov-March.
> 
> Y'all have problems with the flocking coming off in the extreme cold temps?


Shine is sometimes a problem, and no the flocking holds up great.... but we get over 140" of snow each year. The snow sticks to flocking like white on rice...... I have had hunts where we are cleaning the painted dekes every ten minutes, with a snow brush..... it just builds up in the flocking.... real pain in the arse..... ive seen flocked dekes entirely cased in ice after our hunts..... seriously. We only use them if there is absolutely no threat of snow..... which is pretty much never for the bulk of our season.....LOL


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree with Aaron DSDs all the way. Yes they are expensive but you don't need as many.If you need large numbers get Real Geese ( I still have my Outlaws however) and use the DSDs for your kill hole.
Besides Dave is a nice guy.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

troy schwab said:


> Shine is sometimes a problem, and no the flocking holds up great.... but we get over 140" of snow each year. The snow sticks to flocking like white on rice...... I have had hunts where we are cleaning the painted dekes every ten minutes, with a snow brush..... it just builds up in the flocking.... real pain in the arse..... ive seen flocked dekes entirely cased in ice after our hunts..... seriously. We only use them if there is absolutely no threat of snow..... which is pretty much never for the bulk of our season.....LOL


Hell I just thought that hunting in the snow sucked regardless of what decoy you have? Hunting snows in AR over FB's in the snow two CO's ago really sucked too. Those decoys aren't flocked and the snow was all over them. I tried to avoid snow at all costs...I just wish my sports had the same mindset that I do.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Up here in Nodak we hunt fields a vast majority of the time for honkers especially. 

If you're hauling gear and hunting more than a few weekends out of the year, no decoy will beat a Bigfoot. They take huge amounts of abuse and their paint is molded into the body so they really take the abuse.

Early in the season, silhouettes will work really well but the cheapies are going to shine a lot so the RealGeese Pro 2's are definitely the only brand I'd go with for those.

There's no way I'd ever own a fully flocked decoy unless you're barely using them and you're willing to spend an extra couple hours setting up and tearing down to double bag them and I'd never consider them if you ever hunt frosty mornings or days when snow is flying as they're absolute garbage in those situations.

Plenty of my buddies have been using Dakota's the last few years and they've really liked them. They hold up to a lot of abuse, they look solid in a field and a lot of poses are nice on heavily pressured birds. Their motion system is probably the best in the market because they're not going to wabble and shake like crazy in stronger winds but they still move a little in lighter winds.

DSD's are way too expensive for the normal hunter, bar none. They're sexy as hell but the amount of babying you need to do with them and the second mortgage are not worth it in my opinion. And people saying you need to use less of them, I don't agree with that. In heavy pressured areas, numbers of decoys are needed and how they look up close doesn't happen to the birds until they're in close and you're not going to decoy hesitant birds with fewer decoys. Yes they'll possibly finish better but a fancy looking decoy is a very small part of finishing birds.

I'm looking forward to the new Dakota's coming out. From what I've heard, they're one piece, so no heads falling off, and their bodies are cast with the paint in them and the plastic is flexible. Those 2 things that make Bigfoots so dang reliable but in the better look and some motion that Dakota has made for themselves.


----------



## Vinny Dalena (May 17, 2011)

Jim,no experience with the X's,I have hunted over the FA's and everything else.
IMO you can do well with any of the latest fullbodies,mostly a personal preference thing. Pick the one you like and go for it.
I wouldn't be without fullbodies,but I also wouldn't be without RG II's.
For me, I do just fine running RG 1/2 to 2/3rds of the season. The other 1/2 to 1/3 of the season I'm either mixing the 2,fullbodies alone or also adding sleeper shells late in the year.
So you think the dog thing is addictive,wait till you get going with the geese.
By the way, what are you running now for dekes?

Vinny


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm looking to upgrade my decoys. I have 4 dozen full bodies made by sport plastics. They have the metal stake that goes through the body into the ground, and 2 dozen flambeau shells... looking to get 2 dozen full body, 2 dozen shells and 2 dozen silos... Thanks for all the input...Jim


----------



## Vinny Dalena (May 17, 2011)

Jim,as I've said I've had or hunted over alot of the decoys out there.Looking at what you have now and that your looking to upgrade ,here's what I think,for what it's worth.
Overall the RG II's are the best bang for the buck. 
I'dd be glad to give you alot more info about goose dekes and my reasons if your interested.Gotta do it on the phone, can't peck away all night,but I sure can talk,esp. about goose hunting.
Shoot me your # in an email or Pm if ya want. Or hook me on the Refuge,Vinnydeadeye
Vinny
[email protected]


----------



## Mr.Bones (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Vin, you and Jim might actually be able to share a beer at the summer shoot!


----------



## Vinny Dalena (May 17, 2011)

A beer!?


----------



## Vinny Dalena (May 17, 2011)

Jim,bring cash. We'll take care of everything else.:razz: 10


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I hope you guys aren't threatening me with a good time


----------



## duckaholic09 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim Person said:


> Looking at upgrading my decoys. Which do you prefer/recommend Avian X or Final Approach full body/shells. Also anyone use Real Geese pro 2 silouettes? how do you like them. Thanks Jim


I would recommend Dakota Decoys over any brand. Then new Averys are sweet but Dakota is rugged and last several years. I brought 6 avian x and the heads keep falling off and the paint chipped the first hunt.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

If I were looking for Dakotas, I'd want to be sure they're the new soft Eva model. I've had much the same scuffing as on other hard plastics and a more serious paint problem with one. Bill was quick to offer to make good on the one that slipped paint, but with the newer, said-to-be tougher version coming, I'd hold out for those.


----------



## MarshMutt (Jun 4, 2012)

I prefer the Avian X Decoys. I heard they made some great improvements on the Decoys this year. I only had 12 of them last year and they looked awesome!


----------



## Charlie Seitzer (Oct 22, 2011)

With what you are looking at buying. I would consider 2 dozen full bodies, 2 dozen silos and 1 dozen sleeper shells

I've had great success with Avery's. But also no one can go wrong with Bigfoots, especially in the NE. The dakota decoys are great. If you were to go that route, I would get the flocked lessers. 

For silos, I would get either the Real Geese Pro I or II's. 

For sleepers, Avery, FA or Bigfoot are all good. 

Personally, you could get by with just using silos. I often do. But it becomes an issue if the ground freezes. That is something that needs to be considered. Even in a deep freeze there are soft spots that you can find to stick the silos in. But I keep some full bodies handy in case. The sleeper shells are deadly late in the year. Around water edges and even in the field. 

I would say stay away from Avian X and also maybe the new Avery decoys, since these are new. Avian X had a slew of issues, but will likely have them fixed since they did a fire sale on their remaining stock this winter. The new Avery decoys look great but you never what issues they may have. I doubt Avery will let another decoy come to market that hasn't had all issues worked out. But you never know. And since Avery is coming out with a new line, all the Avery loyalists will be selling off their entire spreads to upgrade. Could be some great deals on Avery's that are a couple of years old.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Does anyone know if Higdon has flocked heads available for sale for the stackables? I have a couple dozen older ones (2004) and would love to upgrade. If they are available, where have you seen them? Thanks in advance-Paul


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

troy schwab said:


> You know your from the south when you use flocked decoys.......LOL Bring them up here, and you'll throw them in the trash after two Dec- Jan hunts......lol We use them early season, but for the most part, we run painted.





paul young said:


> Does anyone know if Higdon has flocked heads available for sale for the stackables? I have a couple dozen older ones (2004) and would love to upgrade. If they are available, where have you seen them? Thanks in advance-Paul


There are a couple of brands of flocking kits. To flock your own. For lack of a better description it is like using shake and back for chicken. You spread glue all over the head. Put in a shoe box or bag with the flocking in it and shake it. The same kits also “freshen up” store bought flocked after a season of field use. And south I am, just south of Quebec that is


----------

